# Reccomendation for rigid fork?



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm going rigid for my Gary Fisher Rig.

Any recommendation on rigid forks under $200?
I don't have preference for material as long as I can get the lightest within my budget.

Are exotic forks any good?

Thanks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Quality exotics are great . There is however alot of junk . Buyer beware .


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

I'm going to go with a Misfit Dissent fork. It's aluminum and weighs only 740 grams... and it's $90. Can't beat that.


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

I just put an Exotic on my Ferrous. Only a few rides so far, but I love it. About 1.5 pounds lighter than the Instigator it replaced. I bought it direct from Carbon Cycles with free shipping for under $180.


----------



## adubb25 (Aug 31, 2007)

60 bones, as in only sixty dollars, for surly 1x1 or instigator...bargain prices for good products...

got a 1x1 on my homegrown w/no complaints...!!!


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

Since this is a RIG frame you should look at the Bontrager forks that are G2 adjusted for that frame geometry.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

1x1 here on my rig with not a single complaint! Inexpensive too!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bozizle said:


> Since this is a RIG frame you should look at the Bontrager forks that are G2 adjusted for that frame geometry.


They don't make one yet, despite G2 coming out a couple of years ago


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Vassago ODIS forks are nice.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

i just ordered a new White Bros. Rock Solid carbon fork tonight for $258.00


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 on the rock solid. it's a little more than you wanted to spend but it rides SOOOO nice. the bling factor is awesome too.

you'll thank us later.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

btw, my RIG is 2007. I believe it's G1?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

I heart my rock solid. Its amazing on the trails.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

+1 for the white bros... had mine for 1 season so far, thought i'd switch back and forth between that and my reba, i was wrong. the rigid stayed on all year and likely won't get taken off.


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

These exotics look the same as the White Bros, but are $100 cheaper. I love mine so far.

Edit: I did a bunch of research before buying these, and the exotic, White Bros, and Sasso, all come from the same factory, have the same 42mm rake, have the same layup of carbon fiber, and have the same crown. I decided that instead of paying extra for a sticker with a name brand on it, I would put that money to better use. Plus the orange stickers on the exotic match my frame better. 

So far after about 8 hours of AZ rocky trails, I love these forks.


----------



## D-C (Jul 2, 2007)

After a few rides on my Niner c/f fork I'm in love. Plush and seems strong enough. And, it's LIGHT! I got it from the guys at Speedgoat, who were a pleasure to deal with.



















Crap, I though posting a pic from Flickr would be easy enough... what did I miss? Here they are from the local MTBR gallery:



















edit- I had read this post a while back and forgot about the $200 limit, sorry. If you decide to blow your budget the Niner forks are for you


----------



## mtnman76 (Oct 25, 2009)

Go cheap and that normally what you get cheap. You will never regret the Niner or White brothers forks. If $$$$$ is a issue Surly or Zion both make great steel forks that ride very nicely and are really inexpensive not cheap.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Love the niner forks. If i ever get one ill get the white paint scheme to go with my brakes. Carbon forks are simply amazing and im afraid im going ww.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

wow these are nice looking forks, thanks for very resourceful replies.


----------



## luvanicejump (Sep 11, 2009)

With a carbon fork, is anyone ever worried about jumping with them? 
Especially when it's Below 0 weather. 
I jump my RIG a lot. 
I'm considering the Wily Cycles steel fork.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

$3fity for a steel wily fork? yikes


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

luvanicejump said:


> With a carbon fork, is anyone ever worried about jumping with them?
> Especially when it's Below 0 weather.
> I jump my RIG a lot.
> I'm considering the Wily Cycles steel fork.


No. Im not hucking the thing but im about 200lbs and i was flying down long flights of stairs today. The thing is strong and pretty damn solid. I feel more stable and confident on it compared to my steel fork.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

went out for the first time this morning with new fork.. White Brothers Rock Solid Carbon is spot on. glad i ponied up the extra coin.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

mountainflow said:


> These exotics look the same as the White Bros, but are $100 cheaper. I love mine so far.
> 
> Edit: I did a bunch of research before buying these, and the exotic, White Bros, and Sasso, all come from the same factory, have the same 42mm rake, have the same layup of carbon fiber, and have the same crown. I decided that instead of paying extra for a sticker with a name brand on it, I would put that money to better use. Plus the orange stickers on the exotic match my frame better.
> 
> So far after about 8 hours of AZ rocky trails, I love these forks.


is that a 29er Aluminum fork you have?
Was the v-brake fitment removable or do eXotic have a disc only alu model?
I'm considering the aluminum eXotic since it doesnt weigh too much for lot less $$ but I want the disc only fork.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

How about the Orgin 8 carbon fork? is it the same as the Exotic and White Bros. fork. Any one using the Shimano carbon fork i think its called the Pro or something.

Tim


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

digitalkoh said:


> Hi, I'm going rigid for my Gary Fisher Rig.
> 
> Any recommendation on rigid forks under $200?
> I don't have preference for material as long as I can get the lightest within my budget.
> ...


Check PMs


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

digitalkoh said:


> is that a 29er Aluminum fork you have?


That is a 26" 425mm carbon fork. I have it on a 26" Fisher Ferrous with a 29" front wheel. 


digitalkoh said:


> Was the v-brake fitment removable or do eXotic have a disc only alu model?


The v-brake posts are not removable, but they sell them disc only like mine. Here is a link to the aluminum disc only 29" (465mm). The carbon one is less than $100 more.

http://carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=788&


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thanks*



mountainflow said:


> That is a 26" 425mm carbon fork. I have it on a 26" Fisher Ferrous with a 29" front wheel.
> 
> The v-brake posts are not removable, but they sell them disc only like mine. Here is a link to the aluminum disc only 29" (465mm). The carbon one is less than $100 more.
> 
> http://carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=788&


Thanks for the link. It looks cool and not very expensive. Would this feel as good as steel?


----------



## mtsmith (Oct 10, 2007)

I've used a Kona P2 29er and an Origin 8. They both served me well


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

@mtsmith--That Salsa is lookin' sweet, even if it does have all those extra gears and cables and such. 



digitalkoh said:


> Thanks for the link. It looks cool and not very expensive. Would this feel as good as steel?


I replaced a Surly Instigator fork (steel) with the exotic. The exotic tracks great, has predictable handling, and is super light. There was nothing wrong with the steel Surly, but the carbon fork was 1.5 pounds lighter and $100 more than the steel. The ride quality is as forgiving as the steel fork, but the carbon fork is livelier probably due to the weight.

EDIT: The link you are referring to is for an aluminum fork. I have no experience with aluminum rigid forks, but would imagine them to be a bit harsh.


----------



## mtsmith (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks! It's a constantly changing ride depending on my mood and fitness... I have actually just ordered a Rollenlager to go back single with it, just as i got the 2x6 drivetrain acting right, go figure! Haha, oh well.

I'll second the livelier feel with the carbon fork, although my direct comparison would be a Reba at 100mm. The Mamasita frame is already quick handling, and with the slightly shorter carbon fork, even more so! I have sorta mixed emotions on the fully rigid though. Yes, you feel more connected with the terrain and climbing definitely feels more efficient, BUT i feel limited somewhat on how fast i can go on longer or rougher declines, and i really love bombing the downhills with a suspension fork.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

digitalkoh said:


> Hi, I'm going rigid for my Gary Fisher Rig.
> 
> Any recommendation on rigid forks under $200?
> I don't have preference for material as long as I can get the lightest within my budget.
> ...


If you're looking for a nice steel fork, look at the Salsa Cromoto Grande, almost identical in Spec to the Vicious Cycles but @ a fraction of the price.

For Carbon I like the look of the Niner, but price wise it's up there. Check my sig for a carbon fork


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

Ah, I see.. thanks.
So aluminum is generally less forgiving than steel or carbon?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

digitalkoh said:


> Ah, I see.. thanks.
> So aluminum is generally less forgiving than steel or carbon?


Aluminum is silly light, but will shake your fillings out of your teeth if you ride offroad... YMMV.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

digitalkoh said:


> Ah, I see.. thanks.
> So aluminum is generally less forgiving than steel or carbon?


Aluminum can be made flexy/forgiving too. The difference is that anytime aluminum flexes it becomes a little harder but also more brittle, meaning that the more forgiving the aluminum design the shorter you can actually expect it to last. Hence most aluminum is made to be stiff and stout. Steel can flex practically forever and never weaken. IIRC carbon can theoretically flex without weakening too; i believe the recommendations to replace carbon parts every few years are more based on possible degradation from environmental factors (although every modern CF is well protected from UV damage) and the fact that small internal fractures aren't necessarily visible so they play it safe


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I love my Walt Works steel fork, great price and custom built to your specs.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

boomn said:


> Aluminum can be made flexy/forgiving too. The difference is that anytime aluminum flexes it becomes a little harder but also more brittle, meaning that the more forgiving the aluminum design the shorter you can actually expect it to last. Hence most aluminum is made to be stiff and stout. Steel can flex practically forever and never weaken. IIRC carbon can theoretically flex without weakening too; i believe the recommendations to replace carbon parts every few years are more based on possible degradation from environmental factors (although every modern CF is well protected from UV damage) and the fact that small internal fractures aren't necessarily visible so they play it safe


Very good info. Thanks!


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

scooter916 said:


> I love my Walt Works steel fork, great price and custom built to your specs.


I second this choice.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

*Settled on Exotic Carbon*

Finally, decided to go with Exotic Carbon.
Had few rides so far.

I just love how it feels it's absorbing some vibrations while being totally rigid.
It's like getting best of both worlds..

Also allowed me to get my Gary Fisher Rig down to cool 23 lbs... with some other mods.

Love it!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Where did you end up getting it from and how much?


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

p nut said:


> Where did you end up getting it from and how much?


ebay, $199, Free shipping.
nice guys... came to Chicago in 3 days or so...


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

mountainflow said:


> These exotics look the same as the White Bros, but are $100 cheaper. I love mine so far.
> 
> Edit: I did a bunch of research before buying these, and the exotic, White Bros, and Sasso, all come from the same factory, have the same 42mm rake, have the same layup of carbon fiber, and have the same crown. I decided that instead of paying extra for a sticker with a name brand on it, I would put that money to better use. Plus the orange stickers on the exotic match my frame better.
> 
> So far after about 8 hours of AZ rocky trails, I love these forks.


I did a little research too and apperantly the White Brothers has a 44mm rake and the exotic is 42mm.


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

hallowedpoint said:


> I did a little research too and apperantly the White Brothers has a 44mm rake and the exotic is 42mm.


Your right, the 2008 models were 42mm, but they changed to 44mm for 2009.

After 5 months of rocky AZ riding, I have no regrets buying the Exotic.


----------



## luvanicejump (Sep 11, 2009)

I need to try carbon someday, but I ride 95% street, 5% hardpack trails.
I also ride a GF Rig and after destroying 3 different tire and wheel combinations urban curb hopping, I found the set up I've been looking for. 
Schwalbe Big Apples aired at 50 lbs on Velocity Blunt rims, gives a ton of wide cushion without slowing the tires potential down. I happened to pick up a used Vessago ODIS rigid steel fork on craislist for $35 after reading it's reviews here on MTBR...what a great thing. It's plenty wide enough to accommodate the fat apples and totally solid. 120.763% better than the Reba SL 29er shock on the better-o-meter. The whole bike felt like a wet noodle with the shock, but now it's precise, stable and lighter. Just like riding a huge BMX bike.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

mountainflow said:


> Your right, the 2008 models were 42mm, but they changed to 44mm for 2009.
> 
> After 5 months of rocky AZ riding, I have no regrets buying the Exotic.


When you say "they" do you mean exotic, white bro's, or both.

Because if I could get the exotic w/ a 44mm rake, I'd love to save that hundred or so bucks.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Like another poster I went with a Misfit Aluminum fork. The weight was the same as some of the carbon and only 100 dollars. I had the Kona P2 on my unit and even though the aluminum fork should be less compliant then steel it isn't. It feels ay better then the P2 did plus drops almost a pound in weight. I have never tried a carbon on the bike but The Misfit fork is perfect for my needs and you can't beat the price.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

kaikara said:


> Like another poster I went with a Misfit Aluminum fork. The weight was the same as some of the carbon and only 100 dollars. I had the Kona P2 on my unit and even though the aluminum fork should be less compliant then steel it isn't. It feels ay better then the P2 did plus drops almost a pound in weight. I have never tried a carbon on the bike but The Misfit fork is perfect for my needs and you can't beat the price.


Where did you buy the Misfit?
I had hard time trying to find it.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

digitalkoh said:


> Where did you buy the Misfit?
> I had hard time trying to find it.


they mostly sell direct from their own online store. I think they only have one US dealer that sells online IIRC


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

hallowedpoint said:


> When you say "they" do you mean exotic, white bro's, or both.
> 
> Because if I could get the exotic w/ a 44mm rake, I'd love to save that hundred or so bucks.


I meant the White Bro's switched to 44mm according to their website. The Exotic I have is a 2009, and has a 42mm rake.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

digitalkoh said:


> Where did you buy the Misfit?
> I had hard time trying to find it.


I bought it on their online store. I am in Canada and they are only about 30 minutes from me so I was able just to pick it up.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

*aluminum disk only?*



digitalkoh said:


> is that a 29er Aluminum fork you have?
> Was the v-brake fitment removable or do eXotic have a disc only alu model?
> I'm considering the aluminum eXotic since it doesnt weigh too much for lot less $$ but I want the disc only fork.


hey, what did you end up getting. I'm debating the carbon vs. all aluminum today.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

hans2vt said:


> hey, what did you end up getting. I'm debating the carbon vs. all aluminum today.


I got the carbon 29er for $199 on ebay.
I love it so far. very light and looks good on the bike


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

P2 for me...really the only cheap option, especially with a 1" steer tube. Christopher Igleheart custom welded a disc brake boss on for me. One of these days I'll have the funds to utilize the custom work!

The mismatched paint is *my own* "custom" work. A tribute to my bike of the same color that was stolen a few months back.

Thanks, again, to Christopher Igleheart.


----------



## ccd1977 (Mar 7, 2010)

boomn said:


> they mostly sell direct from their own online store. I think they only have one US dealer that sells online IIRC


who or what does iirc stand for? is their a website?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ccd1977 said:


> who or what does iirc stand for? is their a website?


*I*f *I* *R*emember *C*orrectly

The US dealer they link to is LikinBikin


----------

